# Sprinkle is crafting Mum Cushion



## Story (Apr 13, 2020)

Heyo,
Sprinkle is crafting mum cushion in my town. Leave a comment here and I’ll send the dodo code.
Here’s some rules to make it smooth for everyone:

Leave the town by pressing (-) when done with her.

Please wait for me to escort you to her. 

No shopping or picking up items please.

I will send out codes two at time. So please be patient. ^^

No running over or picking flowers. 

This is free, but IGB tips are extremely appreciated.


----------



## elo-chan (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi! May I come?


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 13, 2020)

i would  like to come by!


----------



## Chibin (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to stop by!


----------



## jubi (Apr 13, 2020)

hi. can i come please?


----------



## sunchild (Apr 13, 2020)

i would like to visit!


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to visit too!


----------



## Mayor Luff (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to visit if possible! I'm a bit broke at the moment since I just used all my bells for turnips, but I can drop some bells and maybe hybrids if that's okay? c:


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 13, 2020)

May I come? c:


----------



## Story (Apr 13, 2020)

Mayor Luff said:


> I'd love to visit if possible! I'm a bit broke at the moment since I just used all my bells for turnips, but I can drop some bells and maybe hybrids if that's okay? c:


That’s fine. It’s free, so whatever you want to offer. I would be greatful.


----------



## drchoo (Apr 13, 2020)

Hey hey. Would like to join!


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I join? I’ll tip IGB


----------



## danib (Apr 13, 2020)

I would like to go please!


----------



## shirocha (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to come if there are still spaces!


----------



## Hikari (Apr 13, 2020)

i'd love to visit!


----------



## Story (Apr 13, 2020)

Still doing this. If I liked your post. It means I sent the code to you. Trying to send new peeps codes as others leave so everyone gets a chance.


----------



## roseychuu (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to come if she's still crafting!!! I can bring a tip! <3


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 13, 2020)

id appreciate being able to visit, please, if there aren't too many people already ^^


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to stop by.


----------



## Sir.Sims (Apr 13, 2020)

Would love to acquire this particular recipe, shoot me the PM, if still possible!


----------



## -Zora- (Apr 13, 2020)

Hey, I'd love to come!


----------



## Savato (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to join, will bring you some bells


----------



## kaitiekins141 (Apr 13, 2020)

if she's still crafting id love to pop by


----------



## Story (Apr 13, 2020)

All caught up! I sent some codes to peeps who never came. 
I’ll leave this open for 15 more minutes before closing.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

And thanks everyone who tipped and gave gifts! That was very kind of you. ^^


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to stop by real quick when you get a chance!


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello, I'd love to come


----------



## Story (Apr 13, 2020)

All caught up! Closing in 10 minutes. Or until the last peep arrives. ^^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

She stopped. Closing now. ^^


----------

